# Working Holiday Visa



## saff4

Hello,

I am looking for some help please. I am applying for a working holiday visa to holiday and work in Japan for up to one year. I am a British resident and meet all the requirements for the scheme but upon filling out the visa application form noticed that it asked for a reference/guarantor in Japan and their name and address must be provided. I don't know anybody in Japan and was wondering whether this is a requirement for the WHV. Can anybody offer some advice?

Also, how easy is it to find an apartment? My plan is to arrive in Tokyo towards the end of June/mid July and stay in a hostel for a few weeks while we look for more permanent accommodation. I will be travelling with my partner and we are not married (I read in one guide book some places only accept married couples).

Another question.... How easy it is to find work? I will have a degree in a matter of weeks (Quantity Surveying) and 4 years relevant work experience. I am not necessarily looking for construction work, perhaps English teaching. I have noticed on the jobs in Japan website that some places only require a degree as opposed to a teaching qualification. I don't speak Japanese but intend to learn the basics before arriving. However, my partner does not have a degree - will he be able to work without one? We're really not fussy, will work anywhere.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Many thanks![/FONT]


----------



## nighstar

Hi,

I can't really help you regarding the WHV application as I have never done it, but it doesn't surprise me that it would request/require a guarantor in Japan as a lot of stuff here does. Usually people who don't know anyone in Japan use their school/contractor/employer as their guarantor, but in your case I'm not sure what can be done...

No, finding a place to live won't not be easy, at least in comparison to what you are probably used to in your home country. Many real estate agencies and property owners will not rent places to foreigners, so your housing options will be limited. There is also the matter of "key money etc. Be sure to bring a lot of money with you as a lot of money is required when you first move into a place. How much depends on the place. I recommend searching the forum or Google for more information on renting apartments in Japan.

As for getting a job, maybe this topic (see post #4 and down) will help. I also recommend a forum search as I'm sure lots of people have asked similar work-related questions. 

As for your partner who doesn't have a degree... This is just my opinion on the matter as I am no expert on Japan's job market, but I highly doubt he will be able to find a job at all, I'm sorry to say. Even if he can speak Japanese fluently, there would more than likely be many people (both natives and foreigners) with more qualifications applying for the same jobs. Again, this is just my opinion.

Goodluck.


----------



## saff4

Thank you for taking the time to give me advice, it is much appreciated.

I have been doing some research and it does seem to be the case that without a degree you do not have the same opportunities as other countries. He does have 13 years experience in sales and some accountancy qualifications so fingers crossed we manage to get something. What about bar work, do you require a degree to do that? Have noticed some English/Irish pubs were looking for bar staff in Tokyo.

I found some teaching positions with Berlitz online but I think most positions require you already to be in the country. Is it pointless applying from the UK or better to wait until we get there? I would imagine it would be impossible to interview, even via telephone (it would cost a fortune).

As for the apartment, I read about Gaijin houses - is it easier to rent a room there or do hostels allow you to stay for months at a time?

Better start learning the language now I think! Hopefully Rosetta Stone will do what it says on the tin.

Thanks again


----------

